# Tapping out.



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Six months before my saltwater infection was diagnosed and 53 gruelling days in the hospital as much as I don't want to stop fishing I'm done.As a fellow 2cooler said I'm tapping out.I had enough time to talk with many differant doctors this happen way more than revealed.Heartbroke and depressed no more fish on the brain.Nothing will change my mind.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

You're in my prayers. Hopefully you heal up fine. You might consider freshwater if you haven't thought of that.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Sorry to hear that. Is fresh water fishing not an option?


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Come on Bubba, I'll take the fish off for you! I guess you'll have to put all those shimano's to use on a good freshwater lake. I hate to see it cuz I know how much you love me be to fish!


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Continue your healing and take things one day at a time.

If one day you awaken and feel like going fishing, you have many here you can call on to take you out.

Pray about it as we'll be praying about you.


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

Very sorry to hear this!

Do you mind telling how it happened and what type of infection? Vibrio?


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Hope your out of the hospital now and the worst is behind you!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

God Bless you and your family. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Sounds like you have been through a terrible ordeal.

When you feel up to it and if you care to share, I would be interested to read more details...what happened? How did you get it? Best practices to prevent it?

I have kids that fish. I would hate for them to get sick


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*Micobacterium marinum.*



fISHBUD said:


> Very sorry to hear this!
> 
> Do you mind telling how it happened and what type of infection? Vibrio?


Not sure exactly when where or how but last March all this starting with my r hand being swollen and most painful.I was treated for arthritis for nine months before the infection was found by a infectious decease dr.I cannot pin point when it happened as many of y'all know the bay was my 2nd home.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I will say I'm type 2 diabetic with a lower immune system.I took precautions bleach m water mixture on board and have not wade fished in 8 years as well.I could have been cleaning a fish taking a hook out holding a fish or got pooned by a shrimp.I cleaned many reels with a dremel which could have nicked me.Mostly fished trinity bay east bay and tc area.Fresh water fishing is no differant per doctors I'm a very hi risk reoccurrence.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I just did some reading on it. No saltwater, no freshwater...Bubba you can't even own an aquarium any more it looks like. Stay out of the public swimming pools too. That's pretty bad. I am sorry to hear.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear this Ruben. We had some awesome trips together that I will truly miss. I have had the great fortune to fish with a lot of experienced guys from the site and you were one of the best! One of the good guys that loved it more than any other. You use to say, " I love this game!" when you would catch a fish. You made me late to work many times :brew2:

We just need to switch gears and get back into deer & dove hunting. Also, you need to start coming to the UH games. Love you bro!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Prayers to you and your fam BK. I feel your loss bro. Sux.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Prayers for you bro.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Ruben, that's a hard pill to swallow I bet. I'll continue praying for you and hope you get back to 100% soon. As for the fishing, i'm sure soon enough you'll have another hobby that you'll be just as passionate about that hopefully will help fill the void. Take care bud.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Man, so sorry to hear of the whole ordeal. 

I can't imagine what you have been through, but obviously bad enough to make you want to quit fishing. 

Good luck and I am sure that you will find another hobby/addiction that will take the place of fishing. We almost always do!!!!!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Zeitgeist said:


> Sorry to hear this Ruben. We had some awesome trips together that I will truly miss. I have had the great fortune to fish with a lot of experienced guys from the site and you were one of the best! One of the good guys that loved it more than any other. You use to say, " I love this game!" when you would catch a fish. You made me late to work many times :brew2:
> 
> We just need to switch gears and get back into deer & dove hunting. Also, you need to start coming to the UH games. Love you bro!


Kleenex warning brother geeeez it hurts.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

For every obstacle there are many positives. The man upstairs has a plan for all of us, all we can do is obey his wishes. There is allot more to life than just fishing. You will find something you are interested in and in due time you will be telling yourself "wow I never knew this was so much fun, and I really don't miss fishing as much as I thought I would". We all learn in time, without our health we have nothing. Hold your head high and pray for what you have been blessed with.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Sorry to hear about that - tough to see someone that enjoys the water so much have to say that.

There has to be some way to still enjoy the water, right? What if you just drove the boat? Or took pictures? Or just rode along with someone? There has to be some way to keep you involved in fishing in a lesser capacity without having you come in contact with any of the risks.


----------



## lazuras_dc (Dec 10, 2014)

Never heard of this until now, but sounds like it is Mycobacterium not vibrio. Sorry to hear man. Hope you can get your fishing "fix" another way.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Al the best wishes too you. It must have been a terrible ordeal for you to endure. I hope you find a passion that you can start to replace your fishing with.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Dang! That is crazy bad luck. Sorry to hear about your misfortunes. I hope you find a hobby that is equally enjoyable for you that makes you forget the fishing addiction.


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

Bubba,

It makes me sad to read this. You're passion for fishing has always been apparent.
I hope that you can find some capacity to remain involved, and still enjoy fishing. At the very least, I hope that you stick around on 2cool. You've always been a very positive voice, always willing to share your experience and knowledge. I've always enjoyed reading you're reports and posts on here.

Hang in there!


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Bummer......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

Ruben, I got mycobacterium marinum in December 2009 and was back on the water in April 2010. I had a steroid shot in my elbow which affects the immunity of the area and my infection settled in my elbow. Thought about giving it up but just couldn't stop, but I certainly can relate to how you feel and the decision you made.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

God bless you Ruben. You will be fine and ready to fish again soon in ur Kenner. Give it some time, heal up and you'll be hook ing em up again in no time. Prayers amigo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Ruben. Will miss seeing you at Thompson's and the fishing aisle at Academy! If you need any help around the house, cleaning reels, listing reels on eBay, anything man, just ask.

Clayt


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Ruben, I never though I would hear that from you. You've brought to much joy and happiness to too many people just to give up. Like Zeitgest said, your one of the good guys, one of the best actually, and I don't want to see you just give up. I know you've been through a lot lately, I know how depressing it is, and I know how scared you are, but you can't just give up. Where there's a will there's a way. You could where rubber gloves to keep the water off, or a whole rubber suit for that matter, and I would be happy to bait your hook, take the fish off, and clean them so you wouldn't have to touch them. If you can't get saltwater on you because you stand a high risk of infection, fine, we can find a way around that, but I don't want to see you miserable the rest of your life because you gave up. I've lost everyone in my life that I loved and cared about, so I know how fragile life is, but I also know it's to short to live in fear. Any of us can die at any second, but I would rather die doing what I love, than live a 100 years being miserable. If you need anything from me, I'm a phone call away, but I hope you'll think long and hard about what I said before you throw in the towel.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

There's a lot of nasty stuff in fresh water too. You could try fishing with latex gloves on. I have done it before and it isn't hard to fish with them on but you have to be your own judge. Maybe take a break for awhile to get your immune system strengthened.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

I will say this, your retirement does not have to be permanent. Brett Favre tapped out 4 times? If all goes well, revisit in a few years. nobody is gonna hold you to this. 

If you want to stay connected to the sport and your buddies, may i suggest rod building. It is an obsession similar to fishing itself. Many a fish in my neighborhood went unmolested, happy and free on a weekend because i chose to wrap a rod OVER fishing! SOunds crazy, but go to the rod building board and you will hear it a bunch. Good luck! Jim J


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Ruben, first of all, my condolences. I think you are so down in the dumps (and understandably so) that you are jumping to conclusions too soon. 
1. First of all, you need to get as healthy as possible (I know that is difficult for diabetics). Get all infections under control.
2. As another poster said, you can take precautions to be certain the water does not touch you. Flat water days and proper clothing, friends to take your fish off, etc.
3. I know you know this already, but possibly God has another plan for you and is allowing these things to happen to get your attention. Spend some time in prayer asking God to show you His will for your life.
4. God knows you love fishing so if I were to guess, I don't think your fishing days are over, they will just be different.

I do not mean this response to be harsh. From your threads, I can tell what kind of person you are. Please seek help when you feel depression setting in. Focus on the big picture. My prayers are with you. If you need to talk, you know how to reach me.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Hate to hear this R.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Prayers for ya brother. Stay strong, keep the faith. Where one door closes, He will open another. I'm sure this isn't the last ride of Bubbas Kenner and his adventures...


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

cpthook said:


> For every obstacle there are many positives. The man upstairs has a plan for all of us, all we can do is obey his wishes. There is allot more to life than just fishing. You will find something you are interested in and in due time you will be telling yourself "wow I never knew this was so much fun, and I really don't miss fishing as much as I thought I would". We all learn in time, without our health we have nothing. Hold your head high and pray for what you have been blessed with.


 amen! well stated.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear you say that you're "Tapping Out" :headknock

Sometimes health issues over ride all our wants and needs, and this is a very sad day BK :cloud:.

Maybe after some time away you might have thoughts to go back to the salt, but after such a long recovery, no one could blame you if you don't .

The tide line got a lot emptier today :cheers:


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

This is a heart breaker to hear Ruben. There have been a lot of good, well intended thoughts in this thread, by people that really care for you. I know that you will weigh them all. Answered prayers will eventually send you down the right path.

Please stay in close contact with Matt and Johnny. If there is absolutely any way that you can still stay involved with fishing...Safely..... they will be there to make it happen.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I don't know you, but I have been through things you can't imagine, and vice versa. I have not had to deal with what you have, so I don't know how I would react. I sure as heck can't judge you for it, and sincerely hope that making a decision at least helps you toward some closure of this ordeal. One thing I do suggest, is to remember the good times you have had enjoying fishing, and feel content with that, rather than dwelling on your hospital stay and all that it involved. Whoever said "Things can't get worse" is wrong!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

X1000. Aways enjoyed your posts. I usually launch out of thompsons as well and always looked forward to hearing how you had done. Maybe we should start a go fund me account for a fishing hazmat suit.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

bubbas kenner said:


> Six months before my saltwater infection was diagnosed and 53 gruelling days in the hospital as much as I don't want to stop fishing I'm done.As a fellow 2cooler said I'm tapping out.I had enough time to talk with many differant doctors this happen way more than revealed.Heartbroke and depressed no more fish on the brain.Nothing will change my mind.


Told you to get a better doctor... Did you completely recover?


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Sorry to hear this Ruben. Prayers sent your way.


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

Sorry to hear that, but I fully understand your decision. Reading through your posts the last few months I could see that you were seriously contemplating whether you would continue fishing.

I grew up on Trinity in my younger years and have fished the bays all my life. If this had happened to me, I would more than likely follow the same path as you are doing. It is not worth taking the chance of a second time.

There are several other hobbies I could pursue outside of fishing if I had to.

Hang in there. I would love to meet you some day and swap stories.

This site is also loaded with new to salt water fishermen that are always reaching out trying to learn. Please make a point of helping them as you always have. Experience like yours takes years to gain.

Glad you are out of the hospital and making a recovery.

Shallow


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Crusader said:


> Told you to get a better doctor... Did you completely recover?


^^^Retarded^^^


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Luv Ya Bro!


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

Sir, I hate that you wanna tap out on fishing! Reading your posts, I realize you love fishing. I believe before I would throw in the towel I would consider freshwater fishing (unless the doctor advises against it). Freshwater fishing is a blast. All those Shimano reels you have would work well in the freshwater! Don't give up the fight!


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Now about them greenies....

Just kidding, you're gonna need em.


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

Mr. Kenner,

Best of luck in your recovery and I hope you find an equally fufulling obsession. If you ever try again in the future nobody will hold you to this post. Best of luck


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

I too am praying you can find a new hobby that will interest you as much as fishing. Maybe teaching fishing techniques to kids or novices? You seem to have so much fishing talent it would be a shame to to just put it on the shelf.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

It's a heck of a thing to give up your passion Ruben. Best wishes on your recovery & I'll be throwing up prayers for you.

Here's a little something to lighten the mood.

The WGB specs have been on a three day drunk celebrating BubbasKenner's retirement!

Don't be a stranger around here either. We still care about 'ya.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Did you look at all the aspects before quitting?

Can you be pre med before fishing trips?
Wash with heavy duty antimicrobial hand soaps?
Wear water proof gloves.
Med any open sores?
Not clean fish? 

It did not help that you had the infection for 9 months. Now that you know what to look for plus the above any reinfection should be quick to get rid of if you do not let it grow for close to a year before getting tmt.

This is sad but there has got to be something that can be done for you.

JimD


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Well sir, prayers for your continued recovery. We all make decisions that we believe are best for our families. Prayers again as your life moves forward.


----------



## troutmauler (Dec 7, 2006)

Reuben, I don't think I'll let you quit 100%. Sure you won't be fishing any time real soon, but I'm thinking maybe setting some jug lines and boat cruising. And as others have said, I'll be more than willing to bait and remove any fish. At the least, you can show me all your secret fishing holes. Oh, and we definitely start hunting.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> ^^^Retarded^^^


Dude, who gives what you think?


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Hate to hear this Ruben, but understand. Bunch of good people here to take you on a " Hands free" trip. Prayers up Buddy.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Ruben, I'm sorry to hear this. Was talking with Matt and man o man....

Sending more up for ya.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Crusader said:


> Told you to get a better doctor... Did you completely recover?


That's uncalled for. Think before you speak.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Hang in there, things change and we adapt.


----------



## CRGR (Sep 8, 2014)

Reuben- I have never met you but from all the past posts I've read about you being so generous with your time and love of fishing I appreciate what a genuinely good man you are. I hate to hear what you've gone through and understand the desperation you must feel. I'm certainly no expert but I hope in time you will be able to enjoy your passion again. Prayers with you


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Interesting that the doctors warned you about fresh water too.
That supports what a fresh water guide told me once years ago. He had hooked onto a trotline with his lure, he pulled it up, un-hooked his lure and let the trotline go back down. Then he mentioned to always be careful with stuff like that because of nasty infections, and he cleaned his hands before continuing fishing.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

OnedayScratch said:


> That's uncalled for. Think before you speak.


Guys, sometimes some of you simply leave me scratching my head and wondering maybe some words I use have completely different meaning to you.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Sounds like your case was a lot worse because of the delay in diagnosis. I'm sure that the compromised immune system didn help. Now you know.

Wiki says that the bacterium can be killed with really hot compresses, if caught in time obviously.

One way to look at it is, you made it 50+ years without gettin it.

Give yourself some time. You're still really close to the thing


----------



## FSSU3 (Nov 18, 2015)

Bubbas Kenner, 

Nothing happens by chance or accident, and what appears to be merely fortunate or unfortunate circumstance is really the outworking of Gods plans. Keep your head up and focused on the joys of life. Praying for comfort and positive guidance in your life sir.

CP


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Another day on this side of the ground is better than any day of fishing ever will be.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Bubbas...You've been a great contributor here. I am very sorry for the loss of your favorite sport. But, your health is more important than catching a fish.

I'll bet you find another hobby that will keep you interested. It may take some time, but there is something out there for you. 

We live in a great place in a great country. You will work through it.

richg99


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

**** Bubba! I'm so sorry to hear! God bless you sir and God grant you healing. Call me if ya need to chat bro..Dip 713 412 1769


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Crusader said:


> Guys, sometimes some of you simply leave me scratching my head and wondering if these arse scabies have chewed through my scull and started eating brain tissue...


FIFY :texasflag


----------



## mattz (Jul 17, 2007)

I have been going through the same thing as Bubba, although not nearly as severe. He and I talked yesterday and our story and diagnostic history are very similar. Last March, my left index finger swelled up. Initially thought some sort of "orthopedic" injury. Did all the Xray's MRI's etc, injury ruled out. Then treated with steroids, etc. Then they went down the infection route, got some fluid and tissue samples (surgery 1 last may), after 6 weeks, nothing. Referred to Arthritis Dr., he took one look, along with family history, and diagnosed me with Psoriatic Arthritis. So after being on Arthritis drugs (Humira) for about 8 weeks, with no improvement, my finger finally swelled up really big and was red and hot. Went in for emergency surgery a couple weeks ago. They believe that the Humira lowered my immune system enough to allow the Infection to grow additionally and really come out, which in hindsight was good thing. I now have nickel size hole in my finger with 8 stitches. Still after two weeks with cultures and infectious disease dr. they still do not know exactly what it is. They believe its same thing as Bubba had, but still not sure. The antibiotics are working and I am healing good. Should regain most of the use of my finger, but time will tell. Would be nice to officially know what caused it. Just like Bubba, I have been fishing for 45 years, am in Excellent Health, and never get sick. I only say that cause this stuff is sneaky and can affect anyone. Bubba has had a real rough time and my situation is nothing compared to what he has gone through, so please continue to keep him in your prayers.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I truly feel the brotherhood here by so many of y'all.Thank each of you for the concerns and incouragement.My faith family and friends will get me through this.Tight lines my brothers.Fish with passion and fish often stay safe watch the weather always.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Scary stuff


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I've been looking at metal detecting and arrowhead hunting this winter. Without fishing, I'd switch to that, along with bird hunting. I found this puppy three days ago, while looking for a lost bag of decoys after a flood. Just laying on the sand.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Wow sorry to hear this-- does that mean you just cant fish here or anywhere?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Crusader said:


> I think you are phaggot. Every time you see someone talking to another one in direct and simple terms it causes your butthurt to inflame and desire to fix it kicks in -- you end up posting stuff like this to demonstrate to everyone how fabulous ************ you are.


Man! What is your problem? Go down to the jungle and have fun if you want to act up.


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

richg99 said:


> Bubbas...You've been a great contributor here. I am very sorry for the loss of your favorite sport. But, your health is more important than catching a fish.
> 
> I'll bet you find another hobby that will keep you interested. It may take some time, but there is something out there for you.
> 
> ...


Many posts here are good, and I believe you will adapt and appreciate other things soon. You have been though a lot recently. Take time to heal mentally and physically. The big man upstairs may have more for you to do than you have figured out yet.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Man! What is your problem? Go down to the jungle and have fun if you want to act up.


I don't like being insulted... Tend to insult back


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Crusader said:


> I don't like being insulted... Tend to insult back


Let me put it into perspective for you and think about the impression you are giving.

This all started back in December when there was a post asking for prayers for Bubbas Kenner. This was a thread that was actually started by a friend of his son. Everybody is offering prayers. I will quote what you said. You said, _"Would be more useful if you guys put together some money for better doctor...Prayers alone won't help him."_

Let's fast forward to this week and this thread. You said, and I quote, _"Told you to get a better doctor... Did you completely recover?"_

Not once did you say you were sorry or offer any sympathies. I mean the man has fished his entire life, actually since grade school and he has to give it up, doctors orders. He was only able to put in 5 months at his job last year and he has a family. You come along and say, "Told you to get a better doctor."

Do you want to make friends here man?


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> Let me put it into perspective for you and think about the impression you are giving.
> 
> This all started back in December when there was a post asking for prayers for Bubbas Kenner. This was a thread that was actually started by a friend of his son. Everybody is offering prayers. I will quote what you said. You said, _"Would be more useful if you guys put together some money for better doctor...Prayers alone won't help him."_
> 
> ...


Thank you Matt.......I knew better than to chime in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Same here.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Zeitgeist said:


> Let me put it into perspective for you and think about the impression you are giving.
> 
> This all started back in December when there was a post asking for prayers for Bubbas Kenner. This was a thread that was actually started by a friend of his son. Everybody is offering prayers. I will quote what you said. You said, _"Would be more useful if you guys put together some money for better doctor...Prayers alone won't help him."_
> 
> ...


Well said, Matt. Looks like this will no longer be an issue. Bill or Mont fixed it...


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

CRGR said:


> Reuben- I have never met you but from all the past posts I've read about you being so generous with your time and love of fishing I appreciate what a genuinely good man you are. I hate to hear what you've gone through and understand the desperation you must feel. I'm certainly no expert but I hope in time you will be able to enjoy your passion again. Prayers with you


I would of typed the exact same thing.

Hang in there Ruben and stay positive.


----------



## Redcloud3 (Apr 7, 2013)

Prayers sent for you Ruben. Stay optimistic. Life is full of good things. You just have to find them.


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

Praying for you sir. I hope everything goes well for you and you can enjoy time with your family and friends!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

*Prayers to you Ruben!*

Ruben,
I met you one time at Eagle Point Marina and it was a pleasure. You are one of the nicest guys I've met. Talked to you for about 30 minute at the cleaning table. I really hope you beat this and get back on the water. It saddens me that this can happen to a good man like you. I wouldn't wish this on anyone. Keep your head up and get well!!!

Richie


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

I've never met you but we have exchanged PMs a time or two. You've always been very encouraging and helpful. 

I hate to see you tap out of fishing but I can't say that I wouldnt make the same decision. I'd constantly be stressed out the entire time fishing so whats the point. There are so many other things you can do with your family and friends. If you are like me, fishing is special because of the relationships you build not the actual fish you bring home. You can build those memories in the field just as good. Good luck and God bless!


----------



## BigFishinTank (May 30, 2015)

Ruben,
I hate to hear this bro. If ever you need anything let me know. God bless you and your family.
Tank
:texasflag


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

BigFishinTank said:


> Ruben,
> I hate to hear this bro. If ever you need anything let me know. God bless you and your family.
> Tank
> :texasflag


Brother just introducing me to Dau was a blessing he came to pray over me at bedside many times and I'm so greatfull to an awesome minister of Gods incouraging words.There cannot be a more depressing place on earth than a hospital,as I walked through the valley of death He was with me.


----------



## Hooked on Salt (May 17, 2011)

One of those times when whatever I say sounds hollow in my own ears to say them. Always read your posts and you always seem laid back and an awesome dude. Always appreciated what you said. Although it is not real comfort I am a believer and I know you will get through, but man I am sorry for all that you have gone through and will go through. Something else will slowly fill in the blanks. If you ever want to get out like others said I would be more than happy. Right down in League City. In His Peace.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

What hospital are you in BK ?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

V-Bottom said:


> What hospital are you in BK ?


I was at Cornerstone Herman dr.


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

Do you play golf? Some people get as passionate about golf as some do about fishing. And, you can spend just about as much money at it. The photography suggestion is another idea. You can spend just about as much money on a camera and a few lenses as you can on a boat. There is no limit to interesting subjects to photograph. Wildlife, landscapes, cityscapes, you name it. I bet you already know some spots along the bay that would make a beautiful picture. Or, get bit by the Texas History bug. When you study the History, it makes it much more meaningful when you visit the site (Goliad for instance). There are a lot of sites with Historical Significance within a couple hours drive of Houston. I like to combine all of the above. Take a golf trip with the camera, stop at any historical sites along the way. Lots of possibilities. Your attitude is an inspiration.

P.S. If you would ever just like to go for a boat ride and transfer some of your knowledge about the bay, lunch anywhere you'd like is on me.


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

a few years back a friend rowed his john boat out to fish and drink a few beers.well he drank a few to much and he rolled his boat over.the water was only about three feet deep so he put his arms around an old pier pole to pull his self up.he cut his arms in a few places but he went back to fishing.that was a friday that monday he was dead.his wife said that they could not give him enough meds to keep him from crying out from pain.don't be sad enjoy life.we never know.


----------

